# Turbine vents



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anyone use these? I was thinking of getting one to keep the loft better ventilated.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Grim,
I was told on another forum that they do work and they keep drafts from coming back into the loft, I'm planning on putting two in my loft unless I hear different.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We have electric ventilation fans in our ceilings in both lofts. They aren't the turbine kind though. I don't know why they wouldn't work. I don't know exactly how they look though.........there's no way for a bird to get caught in one is there? You know pigeons.........they LOVE to hang on on roofs.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

That's what I was thinking about, what if a pigeon tried to perch on top of the vent! 
Maybe a wire guard, ( inverted wire basket ) over the vent?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> We have electric ventilation fans in our ceilings in both lofts. They aren't the turbine kind though. I don't know why they wouldn't work. I don't know exactly how they look though.........there's no way for a bird to get caught in one is there? You know pigeons.........they LOVE to hang on on roofs.




The wind turns them, no electric at all. The opening are very small so I think even a small bird would have a problem getting into it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

ND Cooper said:


> That's what I was thinking about, what if a pigeon tried to perch on top of the vent!
> Maybe a wire guard, ( inverted wire basket ) over the vent?




Are you talking about the wind powered turbines or electric? I'm talking about the wind ones.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> The wind turns them, no electric at all. The opening are very small so I think even a small bird would have a problem getting into it.


So, what's the point? If there's no wind to blow them, then they can't be much help on a calm, humid, hot day. Shows you how much I know. I always thought they were powered by electricity.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> So, what's the point? If there's no wind to blow them, then they can't be much help on a calm, humid, hot day. Shows you how much I know. I always thought they were powered by electricity.



They do work with a light breeze too. I just try to find ways that work but not use eletric. From what I understand an open vent, window,door would help to bring a breeze(?) through the loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> They do work with a light breeze too. I just try to find ways that work but not use eletric. From what I understand an open vent, window,door would help to bring a breeze(?) through the loft.


Well, yes that's true, but on those days when the air is just stagnant, hot, humid and there's no breeze, I flip on my fans. They also are set to automatically come on if the temp in the roof/ceiling gets above 100 degrees.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, yes that's true, but on those days when the air is just stagnant, hot, humid and there's no breeze, I flip on my fans. They also are set to automatically come on if the temp in the roof/ceiling gets above 100 degrees.





After I answered your post it occured to me that you most likely live where it gets much hotter than here in WI., its not normal for the weather to get up to 100 degrees and if it would I too would have to use electric fans.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think anything you do to increase ventilation is a big PLUS, it is one of the number one issues faced with keeping pigeons in an enclosure. 

Openings around the walls under the roof will also help, and windows and doors that can be left open. 

I am glad that we have an open aviary where our birds can get fresh air, (since they don't fly outside) without worrying about them getting attacked by predators, they do thrive on the fresh air and sunshine, and its proving to be a key ingredient to optimum health.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

These turbines are wind powered and move in the slightest breeze. I was just thinking of one for those slightly breezy days not with the intention of it running 24/7. It would be better than nothing I guess and keep the floor dry.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm glad to see this thread as I wanted to put one of these in my loft and haven't yet as I wasn't sure. Guess I will this season. Would help at times when the doors are closed (night time) etc.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

It does not have to be a very windy day for them to work. They will work with the rising air that is in the loft if they are placed at the highest point. The warm air in the loft will rise and start them turning. Works the same on a house or garage.

George


----------



## Big Boy (Feb 28, 2008)

There are solar powered attic fans that would probably work on a loft. I see them on homes all over S. Florida. I currently have passive vents in my loft. Depending on how hot my loft gets this summer I may purchase a solar powered fan. They're kind of pricey though. I found one for about $250 on ebay. Search "solar attic fan". 

By the way, up to now I've just been a "lurker". Glad I can finally give some input. I've learned almost everything I know about pigeons from you all!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site. There are centuries of information with the people that are here and they will gladly help in any way they can. Again, WELCOME.

George


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Big Boy said:


> There are solar powered attic fans that would probably work on a loft. I see them on homes all over S. Florida. I currently have passive vents in my loft. Depending on how hot my loft gets this summer I may purchase a solar powered fan. They're kind of pricey though. I found one for about $250 on ebay. Search "solar attic fan".
> 
> By the way, up to now I've just been a "lurker". Glad I can finally give some input. I've learned almost everything I know about pigeons from you all!




Welcome Big Boy. 
I would love to use more solar but it tends to be so expensive and at this time all I can do is the solar security lights and the path lights... not much but I'm trying.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone. Solar powered is the way to go but the con is always the price. I am thinking of going wind powered especially since the feed is expensive enough. It just went up 2 more dollars.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Big Boy said:


> There are solar powered attic fans that would probably work on a loft. I see them on homes all over S. Florida. I currently have passive vents in my loft. Depending on how hot my loft gets this summer I may purchase a solar powered fan. They're kind of pricey though. I found one for about $250 on ebay. Search "solar attic fan".
> 
> By the way, up to now I've just been a "lurker". Glad I can finally give some input. I've learned almost everything I know about pigeons from you all!


Well, stop lurking and join in!!!!! LOL
Welcome by the way.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Avion said:


> It does not have to be a very windy day for them to work. They will work with the rising air that is in the loft if they are placed at the highest point. The warm air in the loft will rise and start them turning. Works the same on a house or garage.
> 
> George


Good to know! I kind of *thought* that was the case but wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Avion is right . They work on the principle of hot air rising upwards and venting more than wind rotating them although that certainly helps . I had two on my business in CA and they noticably helped cool the shop . I honestly dont know if there would be a whole lot of advantage over just cutting an opening in the roof to vent and installing hardware cloth with a mini roof over it to keep out the rain . They are fairly cheap and come in different sizes , so you wouldnt be out much money to experiment . 

I dont think a bird would get injured with one from the outside , but I would put a screen on the inside under it ..... a bird might decide to fly up from the inside and get a merry-go-round ride , even then I dont think it would be hurt . Pigeons learn real fast ,  .

If you have 110 power they make small roof mounted attic fans that arent very expensive . Check out Home Depot , Lowes etc for ideas . Solar would be the way to go if you could find a cheap source . Do you have a Harbor Freight tool outfit round you ? Check / sometimes they have some oddball stuff like that for cheap . They've bailed me out numerous times with some of my wacky ideas .

Bob


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

maybe that you help.....


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

those are working on 2 posibility...air IN- and OUT..... but the price is 200 euro
they work at 12 V and 220volt(european misure)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you, Romanian Pigeon.


----------

